# York Show



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

If anyone has any York show tickets for sale then please pm me and I will be happy to purchase them from you. I dont mind where we camp but would prefer to be in the MHF section if possible. Also, if anyone has any Sat night show tickets for sale I would be interested in them too.

Sonesta


----------

